# Help needed on my app



## fz8975 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Query 1:* (solved)


Spoiler



I am making an application in which i will be needing audio clips, but I don't want to bundle them with the application 
I want them to be played from a server 

is there any site or anything else where i can upload these audio clips. ?

P.s.-I am using java now



*Query 2:*
Currently i am using java, but i want develop same app for Android, Bada, Windows phone OS etc ..
So how can they be easily implemented ??

thank You

somebody reply !!

!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vyom (Feb 24, 2012)

Sites like Soundcloud is one perfect pl,ace to host audio files. Don't know about your other queries.


----------



## fz8975 (Feb 25, 2012)

thanks for reply vyom will try it

somebody knows about query 2 ??

bump!


----------



## abhijangda (Feb 25, 2012)

there's an Android SDK available, don't know about Bada, WP7 and others.


----------



## noob (Feb 27, 2012)

you need to write code for every single OS you want to target. there is no magic wand here.
Or you can use sites like PhoneGap  but i doubt if you can get full control over the code.


----------



## Jeeshan Anwar (Mar 4, 2012)

fz8975 said:


> *Query 1:* (solved)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



don't know


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Mar 6, 2012)

You will have to write whole code again for every os you want that app...


----------



## digitalage (Mar 7, 2012)

fz8975 said:


> *Query 1:* (solved)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



for android, ios, BB you could have used flex .. but in this case I think you will have to write seperate code..


----------



## masterkd (Mar 9, 2012)

noob said:


> you need to write code for every single OS you want to target. there is no magic wand here.
> Or you can use sites like PhoneGap  but i doubt if you can get full control over the code.


Does phonegap support Bada or WP..I think it supports Android,iOS and BB only..so you need to write separate codes for every platform.


----------

